# ClockwordMod Recovery Errors



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello and thanks for any and all advice on my current problem.

I have a Droid Incredible 2, rooted and running Aeroevan's Unoffical CM9 20120608. I have ClockworkMod Recovery v5.0.2.0

I have been having a great time flashing the updates and it runs flawlessly. I wanted to flash a new ROM, CM7 RC 7.2 and I am having trouble. When booting into recovery I am unable to wipe or factory reset.

I am getting an error that reads:

Error formating /cache!
E: can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

I get similar errors when trying to wipe data/factory reset.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

sounds like you need to reflash your recovery image


----------



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, I took your advice and flashed to CWM v5.5.0.4

Now I get a bunch of these errors

make_extf4fs failed on dev/block/mmcblk0p27 in addition to the others.


----------



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

Fixed. Unrooted and re-rooted (if that is a real word)...


----------

